# Is my puppy too skinny?



## Killer wolf (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello everyone I have a gsd puppy who is almost 12 wks old and was wonderng if he is too skinny? I feed him about a full bowl of taste of the wild puppy food a day is that enough since he gets a lot of exercise? Any thoughts thank you


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A full bowl is not enough information. 

This is a puppy, and at his age, I would be feeding three times a day. I would not worry about quantity fed but quality fed and whether the pup was at a healthy weight. 

Your pup looks fine.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What MAWL said. Unless your vet says there's a weight problem, he's fine.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

The pup looks good in the photos.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He looks great and I wouldn't want him any heavier than that.


----------

